# Most Beautiful City in North America?



## Botswana (Aug 29, 2009)

Usually European cities dominate threads like this, so let's limit it to North America.

My Top 5

1. San Francisco
2. Vancouver
3. Quebec City
4. Charleston
5. Guanajuato


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

1. New York City
2. Vancouver
3. San Francisco
4. Seattle
5. Miami


----------



## socrates#1fan (Jul 1, 2008)

Boston!


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

no pics?


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm not sure how I would rank a Top 5, but I would certainly include these two cities in it! 

Quebec City









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikemcd/2586791402/

Havana









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sabriirmak/410306495/


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

Not in a specific order:

Quebec city
Vancouver
New York City
Boston
Montreal

Two photos of Montreal










http://media.photobucket.com/image/montreal3/feki1955/montreal3.jpg?o=7










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaimeborjaphotography/2310725441/sizes/l/in/set-72157622874718535/


----------



## kam4rade (Dec 6, 2007)

As Mexico is part of North America, I think many Mexican cities must be considered for the raking. For me the most beautiful is Guanajuato, but Mexico City, Puebla, Campeche and other cities have very impressing historical downtowns. Out of Mexico I think in New York, Chicago, San Francisco, Quebec and Vancouver.


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

I would pick Seattle, New York City, Dallas, San Francisco and Atlanta.


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

Haven't been to Mexico or Canada but I would probably pick cities in those two countries with familiar characteristics to the ones I like ^^


----------



## CF221 (Mar 17, 2009)

WITHOUT ANY DOUBTS:

1) HAVANA, CUBA (the best mix of architectures from all spheres of influence in the world, mainly European colonial, in a tropical paradise. So sad there's a despicable dictatorship in power..)
2)Vancouver
3)Quebec
4)New York
5)San Francisco

Honorable Mentions:

Washington DC
Miami
Seattle
Mexico City

and of course these are only my personal opinion..


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

Most beautiful capital








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hotu_matua/4559195939/


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Montreal 
New York
Vancouver
Quebec City
Boston


----------



## Rumors (Jul 1, 2007)

isaidso said:


> Montreal
> New York
> Vancouver
> Quebec City
> Boston


:cheers:


----------



## AmirBaki (Jun 28, 2010)

Panama city is quite beatiful, new york is overrated it really is not good looking at all

also this picture is from Arlington Virginia suburb of Washington DC which has no skyline due to a restriction on buildings over 90 feet tall, hence the skyline grew up in the suburbs. this is an outdated image, this city and many others around it have grown up just like this,but I like arlington's look the most


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Of the larger cities, I think Montreal, San Francisco, and San Juan from my experience. 

There are a lot of gorgeous little towns though all over


----------



## Draegen (Mar 10, 2010)

AmirBaki said:


> Panama city is quite beatiful, new york is overrated it really is not good looking at all


Say that to a New Yorkers face i dare you :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## roballan (Aug 23, 2009)

Panama City is NOT in North America... North America = CAN + USA + MEX (and just maybe Cuba)



for me the top beautiful cities are:

1 New York City
2 Quebec
3 Mexico City


----------



## AmirBaki (Jun 28, 2010)

Draegen said:


> Say that to a New Yorkers face i dare you :bash::bash::bash:


Im not afraid of new yorkers at all, i just say it how i see it, its a nice city, good for a visit once in a while, but i feel like its overrated. there are much better looking cities in the country and the world, just because its the "biggest" in the country doesn't make it the most beautiful.

also, panama city is in north America, check your atlas there is no "Central America" continent, north America includes all of what you think is Central America


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

roballan said:


> Panama City is NOT in North America... North America = CAN + USA + MEX (and just maybe Cuba)


Dude, Panama is in north America. Canada, the United States, Mexico, central America, the Caribbean, and Greenland make up north America. This is very basic grade school geography. Continents refer to the large land masses on our planet, not culture, economy, politics, or any other characteristic.

It's shocking how many people don't know the continents. Isn't that the first thing the teacher does in geography class? 

Maybe this will help you: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_America


----------



## AmirBaki (Jun 28, 2010)

well in his defense, i thought it was a separate continent until earlier today too  i guess thats what they taught us here in USA


----------



## also a montrealer (Jul 1, 2010)

Montrealer said:


> In the French Wikipedia entry for North America, just as in the Spanish-speaking world, North America only includes Canada, the USA and Mexico. The rest other countries are part of "Central America". This is what we learned in grade school in Quebec. I guess it's a "what English-speakers learn" vs "what the rest-of-the-world learns" type of debate...


Central America is considered a region, not a continent. It's clearly part of the continent of North America. Other than some Latin Americans countries and, obviously, french Quebecers who abhor anything not french Quebec, consider Central America a "continental landmass". Then again, Quebecers also consider Quebec a country but that's another silly story for another thread. The central america classification has been debated to death in many schools of thought by geographers all over the world. The general consensus is that Central America is the southern most region of North America.

Let's not hold the French Quebec scholastic system on a pedestal. With the highest dropout rate in Canada and a system that exclusively teaches the history of Quebec as if it were the pinnacle of mankind and completely ignores Canada and minimizes the rest of the known world, anything coming from that school of thought hardly qualifies as much more than remedial understanding and really, really close guesses.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Savannah Georgia









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eugeneb/


----------



## Kenneth26 (Jul 14, 2009)

Panama City, Panama. 


edited by Taller, Better

Please don't quote large blocks of photos that have been recently posted in this same thread. This simply increases the strain on the allowable 
broadband width for another member's uploading service, as well as getting repetitive for people reading the thread. Far better to provide new 
photos. Thanks!


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Montreal, by far :cheers2:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

My top 5:
1. San Francisco
2. Ville de Québec
3. Annapolis
4. Charleston
5. Santa Barbara


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

desertpunk said:


> Savannah Georgia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great picture
I love this building

I think Montreal might be the most beautiful one, but surely not the most interesting


----------



## Luo (Aug 5, 2007)

Montreal.

Chicago.

Boston.

San Francisco.

New York.

Los Angeles.


----------



## Uaarkson (Feb 11, 2009)

I was also going to post Savannah, GA. It's one of the most beautiful cities in the US, that's for sure.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

I haven't travelled much lately, so I'm gonna say Atlanta :lol:. 

I know this isn't a city, but driving south-bound here in TN on I-24 towards Chattanooga was some of the beautifulest scenery I've ever seen.


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

Botswana said:


> There are 7 Continents
> 
> 1. Asia
> 2. Europe
> ...


What what what??? jajajajajajaja!! 7 continentes mis bolas :lol:

This is the worlds reality mates.
América.
Europa.
Asia.
África.
Oceanía.
Antártida.

Its really stupid what you are saying, in that case lets all divide Western Europe, Northern Europe and Eastern Europe ok???? it is funny the way you think jaja..


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

^^^ I always thought North America and South America without little to any thought of Central America being apart of either continent...


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Aecio said:


> What what what??? jajajajajajaja!! 7 continentes mis bolas :lol:
> 
> This is the worlds reality mates.
> América.
> ...


African, Asia, and Europe make up one landmass though, do they not?


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

MDguy said:


> African, Asia, and Europe make up one landmass though, do they not?


If South America and North America are two continents, why name them like that? Call North America, America and South America, Greenland or something.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Charleston S.C.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffweese/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffweese/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffweese/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bolevasse/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bolevasse/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/billward/


----------



## Uaarkson (Feb 11, 2009)

You guys are being stupid. You're literally arguing against accepted geological definitions. It doesn't matter what _you_ think the continents are, what you're saying is _wrong_.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

MDguy said:


> Will anybody ever accept that in the English speaking world, North and South America make up 2 continents, while in the Spanish speaking world there's only one continent, and three sub-continents in the Americas? Seeing as this is an English speaking part of the forum, its only being polite and respectful to go by the English-speaking world's view of the continents.


:applause:
So let's move on...
1. New York City
2. Chicago.
3. Toronto.
4. Quebec.
5. San Diego
6. Vancouver
7. San Francisco
8. Seattle.
9. Boston
10. Washington D. C.

Special mentions.
1. Ottawa
2. Mexico City


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

-Corey- said:


> So let's move on...


I'll second that. Let's leave this particularly boring old argument and move on with some great pictures. I would ask that people *do not* continue to derail this thread with the same never-ending "Continent" discussion. Thank you.


----------



## BlackxxArrow (Jun 8, 2010)

Toronto



















Austin, Texas


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

charleston really is beautiful. Very very charming.


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Charleston is definitely up there.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Charleston looking spectacular! Excellent landscaping and architectural vernacular. 

From what I've seen of Savannah, it's quite a stunner too.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm a fan of Boston, but in many ways I would have to say NYC is the most beautiful.


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

I find New York stunning in some parts and ugly in some, esp the farther you distance yourself from Manhattan, although there are very lovely neighborhoods in Brooklyn, Queens, and Bronx and State Island is very charming as well.

Other than NYC, the most beautiful cities I've been to and deserving to be called such:

Vancouver
San Fancisco 
Boston 
Los Angeles
Toronto

I haven't been to other places but seeing the pictures, North America definitely has amazing cities. Maybe due to the fact that alot of the architecture there is influenced by the different ethnicity which is lacking in Asia and European cities.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Anchorage









http://www.flickr.com/photos/415384/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/415384/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/415384/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/415384/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/415384/


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

Niagara Falls










Tacky in a way, but still has some incredible views, and beautiful public spaces.


----------



## toroloco (Jul 16, 2008)

Mexico city is the most european city in the americas after Buenos Aires, plus is the only city witha real castle in all the occident.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow Anchorage looks awesome behind of ranges


----------



## Geocarlos (Apr 22, 2010)

1. Quebec
2. Toronto
3. Boston
4. Filadelfia
5. San Francisco


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

For me its gotta be Victoria BC and Quebec, Quebec.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

More Niagara!









http://www.flickr.com/photos/op204/


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Zacatecas *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eloisephipps/3993734467/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/himnoda/3385670465/#









http://www.flickr.com/photos/abx/180340706/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lucynieto/1296693448/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/elgregein/4028804772/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pacomijares/3946536022/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/elgregein/3906289764/in/set-72157605507425540/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lucynieto/1295797061/#


----------



## TonyAnderson (Jul 31, 2009)

How about:

*Salt Lake City*










Steve's Reflections, http://www.flickr.com/photos/steves_reflections/2262526626/sizes/l/in/photostream/









(c) D_L_Alberto, http://www.flickr.com/photos/dlmalberto/4589466135/sizes/l/









tmac97slc, http://www.flickr.com/photos/tmac97slc/3932535107/sizes/l/in/set-72157604080950614/









megwilkinson, http://www.flickr.com/photos/megwilkinson/3239730629/sizes/z/in/photostream/









MMGoode, http://www.flickr.com/photos/mmgoode/2039792833/sizes/z/in/photostream/









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/jotor/280216917/sizes/z/in/photostream/, Jotor









rocmaloney http://www.flickr.com/photos/rocmaloney/4556228515/









Keith Vaught (flickr) http://www.flickr.com/photos/hiker56/4294354124/


Salt Lake Valley in full









tmac97slc, http://www.flickr.com/photos/tmac97slc/3559624787/sizes/l/in/set-72157604080950614/


And nearby Provo, Utah:









Tony Anderson*


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Morelia*








http://webpages.csus.edu/~mt435/Personal Page.htm









http://www.mexperience.co.uk/inmexico/photos/1morelia.htm









http://www.flickr.com/photos/quokant/4517592021/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/elgregein/2555598954/in/set-72157605507425540/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/elgregein/2562300229/in/set-72157605507425540/









http://www.ifm.umich.mx/~XVI_DGFM/registro/detalle.php?clave=27









http://www.flickr.com/photos/elgregein/2562299875/in/set-72157605507425540/


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Cities and Towns in southern States of the US are quite beautiful with their verandas and shutters. Would like to see some more shots from there.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

St. Augustine FL









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kadacat/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kadacat/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sideshowblues/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maritabeth/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/staugielady/


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Adrian12345Lugo said:


> *Morelia*


A very worthy entrant. Thanks for posting. I had to google 'Morelia' though.


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*http://wallpapersforyou.info/Travel/Quebec%20City,%20Canada.jpg*


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Beautiful natural setting*

*Monterrey*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2933141259/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/drogdon/4273991699/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hotu_matua/4206593656/


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Miami...


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

We never put Vegas or LA on these lists, but their landscapes are pretty stunning. Just got back from a trip to both a week ago. Stunning natural settings.


----------



## ajknee (Nov 2, 2006)

royal rose1 said:


> Could you please recommend some place for me to go in Cincinatti? I went last January, and I didn't get the best impression, in fact, judging from downtown it was my least favorite city ever. But I'm willing to give it another shot!
> 
> Let me just say though, when I was there we went to the top of Carew tower, and I threw a piece of paper off the top, and the lady up there said "don't throw stuff off the top" then about 30 seconds later she yelled at us to leave, and said she would call the cops out of nowhere. Then I went downstairs to eat in the mall, the mall was empty for the most part and looked abandoned. So we went to the food court, and I went to an Asian food place, and I saw the food and asked if I could sample something, she gave me one sample then I asked to sample one more thing and she said "no, we aren't a charity." And I Left, disgusted that someone would be so rude and I said "nevermind, I'm not gonna eat here then." And when we were in the food court, all the people were either thugs or ********, I didn't understand. Also, the only people on the streets were homeless it seemed.
> 
> Anyway, I had a horrible impression! And vowed to never go back, but this summer we're doing a roadtrip and we will go through Cincinnati, so I'd like to know what you recommend?


In some ways Cincinnati it the most American city we've got...and in others it operates more like a European city. Cincinnati's unique because it's at the crossroads of the country. If you go 20 miles in any direction from the city you'll find people with different accents and VERY different personalities. As a result, there's a lot of cultural clashing that happens in downtown ALL the time. At the city's core is a German-Catholic heritage. If you're not Catholic (like me) you won't get chased from the city, but you have to be aware that a LOT of the city's culture is rooted in Catholicism. Sundays and Mondays are quiet because most people are at home with their families. Saturdays are the most active and if you're here on a Saturday you MUST go to Findlay Market. It's a perfect cross-section of the city. If you're wondering why such a large city feels so quiet and relaxed, it's because most neighborhoods in the city function as small municipalities. They all have their own little downtown and few feel it necessary to wander to the Central Business District. (This is a blessing and a curse at the same time.) If you have time, you should really wander to different neighborhoods and experience the shopping, activity, and culture. (I could give you a rundown, but there are hundreds...so just ask some locals when you're here.)

I'm sorry you got a bad impression, but I think you might've come here with the wrong expectations. Cincinnati's a VERY old city with a population that's quite insular and comfortable. It's not the greatest tourist town, but it's a fantastic place to live. If you come here expecting it to be like most other American cities, you'll be VERY disappointed. But if you come here with an understanding that it's different culturally you'll find a city rich in culture, arts, and history.

And here's some pics to bring us back on topic:


----------

